# Thyroid cancer symptoms



## kagealy

I have read a ton of information about the possible symptoms of thyroid cancer, but do any of the cancer survivors here have symptoms that are uncommon or different from those listed on thyroid sites? For example, I have extreme fatigue and wonder if this is a sign of thyroid cancer. I never see this as a sign.

I will have surgery on 9/28, but in the meantime I was hoping I could hear your personal symptoms?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## webster2

kagealy said:


> I have read a ton of information about the possible symptoms of thyroid cancer, but do any of the cancer survivors here have symptoms that are uncommon or different from those listed on thyroid sites? For example, I have extreme fatigue and wonder if this is a sign of thyroid cancer. I never see this as a sign.
> 
> I will have surgery on 9/28, but in the meantime I was hoping I could hear your personal symptoms?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Hi, & welcome! I've read some folks have absolutely no symptoms. Mine were a dry cough, hoarse voice for months, shortness of breathe, trouble swallowing, and I was fatigued, really exhausted....not really sure if it is a symptom of cancer but I was really tired all of the time. Best wishes to you for a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## llhg71

I can't say that fatigue was a symptom of cancer because I have another illness that can cause it. I can tell you that I gained weight for no reason. I couldn't regulate my temperature. One minute I would be hot and then my body would be freezing to death. I started having nightsweats regularly and towards then end, if I exerted myself just a little bit, I would be covered in sweat. Hope this helps...


----------



## Mitche2k

I had fatigue, so bad that I was ready to diagnose myself with chronic fatigue syndrome. My TSH kept coming back fine. It was frustrating. Then I decided to see an endocrinologist and she ordered a scan and voila-- big tumor was hiding in there. Once it was removed, fatigue and other symptoms disappeared. So you are not crazy. Take care.


----------



## joplin1975

At the time of diagnosis, I would have told you I had no symptoms.

Since surgery, I can tell you I did have fatigue, slight weight gain, and joint pain...but honestly nothing that would raise red flags.


----------



## webster2

Joplin, running you 5 miles shortly before surgery did me in. Most of my days, after work, were spent on the couch, being a potato, and a cranky one at that.


----------



## joplin1975

webster2 said:


> Joplin, running you 5 miles shortly before surgery did me in. Most of my days, after work, were spent on the couch, being a potato, and a cranky one at that.




Imagine a 50 pound ball of yellow fur belly flopping on you (and drooling on you) until you got off the couch and went for a run. They are persuasive critters, those canine fmaily members. The poor old gal has been missing her runs over the past few months...we've both put on weight...but I'm comitted to walking her as much as possible now and I know she appreciates it...even if she continues her flop-and-drool-for-a-run campaign!


----------

